# Breathalyzer kits in France



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Was watching Breakfast on BBC 1 this morning and they had a topic about safe driving abroad (07:40 ish) They had an "expert" from the AA on and the subject of carrying breathalyzer kits in France was mentioned. The "expert" from the AA confirmed that you need to carry one in your vehicle now. 

I was under the assumption that this was now not the case. 

Am I right? (The missus will be surprised if I am)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr google does not know about it.
I was sure I had read on here thet the plans had been dropped, because i can remember replyng to it.
One of our friends will come to the rescue no doubt.

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The law still says you need to carry one but there will be no action against those who don't (like all the French) :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As we are still obliged to carry one for no good reason. I will carry my chinese out of date ones just for show....... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

raynipper said:


> As we are still obliged to carry one for no good reason. I will carry my chinese out of date ones just for show....... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


Sounds like my spare glasses in the glove box that aint mine but look the part :lol: 
And my out of date ACSI card that no one every looked at after I gave it a "quick flash".... :wink: 
ps.. I now have a new in date card..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.thelocal.fr/page/view/2725
Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I have lashed out and bought the breathy kits, do you think I am about to dump them?
I must go and check the date on our first aid kit, I wonder if it is still valid for wherever I have to carry it.
....and I must remember sometime to remove the black sticky bits off the lights from last year (or should I just leave them?) (Oooh No! I must peel them off for the MOT and put them back afterwards so I do not lose them).

Europeland! Where we are all the same but different!

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> http://www.thelocal.fr/page/view/2725
> Dave p


That is a year out of date Dave the fine has been postponed indefinitely


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

See no.2
http://about-france.com/travel.htm#laws

See January 2013
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/driving-abroad-whats-new-2012.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Techno.
The other 'law' about not having speed camera warnings on your sat nav. 
I dutifully turned my warnings off on my Garmin last year. Only to be flashed by a sneaky camera just 100m. inside a reduced limit. Cost me €45 and one point.

I have now reinstated the radar warnings on my sat nav reasoning that confiscating the Garmin and buying another is the cheaper option.

Ray.


----------



## selawman (Sep 24, 2012)

(From the French Government Road Safety site)!

A new decree published in the Official Journal on Friday, 1 March 2013, maintains the obligation to have a breathalyzer but removes the penalty for failure to possess.: Drivers should continue to have a breathalyzer in their vehicle but in it's absence they will not be punished.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Ray simply rename your radar traps to picnic spots or something similar. 
They are not going to check even if they knew how and also if you turn it off they cannot make you turn it on .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the link to the previous thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-135967-breathalyser-postponed-indefinitely-in-france.html


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

And the not exactly forthcoming one days earlier :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1363691.html#1363691


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have forgotten where I put mine. Kindly donated to me by a member .

They are somewhere safe that can be assured.
Dave p


----------

